# Do you get PRSI contributions while on Jobseekers benefit



## vector (26 Mar 2010)

To use familiar terms...
As the Department of Social Welfare is your "employer" do they pay PRSI contributions every week that you are on JB?

Their "payslip" is pretty useless it doesn't mention PRSI, and doesn't have a running total of how much JB you've received in a calendar year.

What class do they pay?
What if you get 0 from them one week?


----------



## Papercut (26 Mar 2010)

''_If you are in insurable employment, you pay a PRSI contribution each week. PRSI contributions are not made when you:_ 

_are absent from work due to an illness _
_are unemployed, or _
_retire early. _
 _However, you may qualify for credited contributions (credits) instead. These credits are like the PRSI contributions you pay while you are working. Credits are usually at the same class as your last paid PRSI contribution._''


http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/sw12/Pages/1Whatisacreditedcontribution.aspx


----------



## vector (26 Mar 2010)

so what is "signing on for credits"

you know... people say... even if you don't want the money just sign on for the "credits"


----------



## vector (26 Mar 2010)

oops, never mind, that page gives list, but doesn't answer my question, I'll adopt a wait and see appraoch and then be annoyed in two years when I try and get new glasses using PRSI


----------



## Papercut (26 Mar 2010)

Sorry - I thought everything was covered in that link.

''_*Credits during unemployment
*

You get credits automatically if you are fully unemployed and getting Jobseeker's Benefit.  You can continue to get credits if you have used up your entitlement to Jobseeker's Benefit and qualify for Jobseeker's Allowance.  You do not automatically get credits if you are getting Jobseeker's Allowance. 

 You must have paid or credited PRSI contributions in either of the last two tax years to get 'credits' with Jobseeker's Allowance.  If you are unemployed but not entitled to a social welfare payment you can sign on for credits if you are available and capable of work.

 You can also sign on for 'credits' if you are on strike from work. You must sign on for credits in your local social welfare office (see 'Where to apply' below).  If you are unemployed and getting 'credits' you can continue to get 'credits' if you take part in one of the following courses:
_ 

_Back to Education Allowance (Second and Third Level)_
_Vocational Training Opportunities Scheme (VTOS)_
_FÁS/Cert/BIM/Teagasc Training Courses_''
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-prsi/credited-social-insurance-contributions


----------



## vector (26 Mar 2010)

thanks for your patience, but I read it any my frustration stems from yet another poorly worded sentence on that page....

_
You get credits automatically if you are* fully* unemployed and getting Jobseeker's Benefit. _

I assume fully unemployed means no work at all.

I, like many others, do work one day a week, and mark an X on the Casual JB yellow form. So that one days work (where I earn less than EUR 38, and therefore don't enjoy a PRSI Class A from my employer) is likely costing me alot, it looks like the SW will give me no contribution. I'd be better off not doing that little bit of work in the private sector.

and even if SW did make a contriibution (or credit, as the words seem to mean the same) what PRSI Class would it be?

That page makes me so angry raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrhh LOL


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Mar 2010)

This is not a good situation for you.  If you are earning less than E38 your contribution will be at class *J *which only covers occupational injuries.

This means that any credits you receive following that class J employment would be at class J.

You should try to get at least one class *A *contribution so that any credits that *directly* follow would be at class A


----------



## vector (26 Mar 2010)

who designed this silly system? and did they leave instructions before they passed away?!


----------



## Welfarite (27 Mar 2010)

Wrong forum


----------

